# Happy to be here.



## Coachhenry (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi, together for 20 years married 11, we have 2 kids 10 years old and 1 21 year old previous marriage. We have had a faithful marriage and I am a devoted husband who loves his wife. We are struggling terribly and am reaching for straws.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What are the things you are struggling with?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM, @Coachhenry.

You'll receive the support and advice that you need.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Welcome to TAM, @Coachhenry.
> 
> You'll receive the support and advice that you need.


*Glad to have you here, @Coachhenry ~ you are among friends now!

So what sport do you coach?*


----------

